# Buffalo nickel coin bank plans



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

This seemed the most appropriate place to post this.
Projects - Nickel Coin Bank


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

This has been out for a while. I think Jay Skelton made one already for his metal finding club.

Neat little project.

HJ


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

one of my when I find the time projects


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is so cool
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, it looks neat. I've not got a CNC, and don't intend to buy one. If I ever wanted to make one, I'd make it out of wood, but then print out both sides, and glue them on.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> That is so cool
> Herb


I thought the same thing Herb . Amazing what can be done with a cnc router


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Here's a photo of the one I made. It was a hit with my metal detecting club. I used the metal coatings from Sculpt Nouveau for the finish.

Jay


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

^^^ Jay that looks awesome


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

cjskelton said:


> Here's a photo of the one I made. It was a hit with my metal detecting club. I used the metal coatings from Sculpt Nouveau for the finish.
> 
> Jay
> 
> ...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> cjskelton said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a photo of the one I made. It was a hit with my metal detecting club. I used the metal coatings from Sculpt Nouveau for the finish.
> ...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Herb Stoops said:
> 
> 
> > Herb , with your new administration in Jan , you should move by me and I'll spring for a cnc router , so you and I can play too
> ...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> RainMan 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Then I could help you insulate the garage, and put a little heat in there so we could work all winter long.
> ...


----------

